# Corid - good or bad?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

After posting my thread on my kid bout with cocci overload and Vicki's endorsement of Corid, I spoke with another 30 year breeder who is up on the research too and she stands her ground on not using Corid. She says she's read documented evidence of necropsied goats on this drug where it was evident thiamin was blocked and also did damage to the liver where it was excreted.
I'm not making any cases one way or the other, as I am not in a position to debate. Just find it interesting that there seems to be much confusion and disagreement over this med.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

As with any medicine or drug, there is always a chance of side effects. Even vitamins and minerals taken improperly can cause side effects. 
I have used Corid and have used it the way that my vet has prescribed. I've had very good results with its use.
I look at it this way in human terms: How often is Tylenol said to be the "safest" med. to take for fever or headache, etc.? If you read and search enough, Tylenol (acetaminophen) is very, very hard on the liver. This of course is true if taken for long periods of time and in large quantities. What some don't realize is that while medicines are great, and I for one am thankful to have them, medicines are chemicals/poison.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont have a clue about this drug, but with any meds, and any animal different reactions can occure, so with like vaccines, there is many documented deaths, reactions both long term and short term but is the reaction or occasional loss worth the odd of not treating the desease, which has I believe coccidia has become resistant to albon, and I believe those are the only two effective treatments for it.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

gee penny, 2 great minds think alike, your fingers are just faster than mine.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I personally believe any manmade drug will always cause some degree of harm.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have Corid and want to use it just give a Vit. B shot along with it.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

She says she's read documented evidence of necropsied goats on this drug where it was evident thiamin was blocked and also did damage to the liver where it was excreted.
................................

And I say manure....also what dosages were used on the goats. There are old 80's dosages that were given for 21 days, anything given orally that long is going to cause problems with the rumen. The rumen is where all the B vitmains are made, in a healthy rumen, anything you are doing to make the rumen unhealthy is going to deplete the goats amount of B vitamins.

Corid does nothing to the goats B vitmains used the way it should be, it blocks the cocci occysts ability to utilize it, not the goats.

So invite her to share this documented evidence. I have used it off and on, mostly on for most of my goating experience, my goats sort of speak for themselves.

I do feel for you though. IF you aren't adept at fecal sampling, you are pretty much stuck listening to this and that and trying to desern fact from manure.

It would be pretty tough for Corid no to work because of the drug it is...like saying you could build resistance to moving from age 12 to 13  Now sulfa's can build resistance since it kills occysts. Most don't get that there are several mg/kg of sulfa's and then you add the fiasco farm way of giving sulfa for goats and you can see clearly how come it fails in some herds. I also purchased two overdosed kids that had during the spring been overdosed on sulfa to the point they had medical intervention for it...they were/are fine as adults but I would never use another sulfa on them again.

At some point in your goating experience, especially for those who want to make some money at all this...learn to fecal, then you can stop having to listen to anyone about what does and what doesn't work on your farm. But you also have to know how the med works, and what you are actually seeing on fecal. And prevention is always preferred to treatment. Vicki


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

well, till I have this problem with it, I'll be useing it the same way I always have. but thanks for the info!

-Melissa


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Is there any effective way to combat stubborn cocci via "natural" means?


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

also did damage to the liver 
-----------------------

It can, but only in very large overdose. From what I understand Corid is the ONLY drug that will KILL cocci. The rest just help with loose stool and prevention.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

moonspinner said:


> Is there any effective way to combat stubborn cocci via "natural" means?


In dogs, some breeders use yogurt.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

You can live up north and let your ground freeze  For us growing babies out in pens that have never had older kids or adult goats in them. In reality if you live up in the frozen north Cocci is alot more about overcrowded dirty pens than down here, it simply overwinters in the soil building the numbers year after year like worms. Getting your does out of the saturated pens and into clean pens as they kid and nurse kids, or moving kids out of too small of areas, especially getting your kids out into the sunshine. Lots of folks baby their babies way too much and actually bring on this weaken immunity that causes cocci to florish in the kids. 

Sufla's and Banamine will also get your kids over a bout of cocci, I just prefer Corid for prevention. Vicki

Sulfa's work equally well on cocci and it's what we use on the dogs.

Yogurt is wonderful for easing the gut when pups or goats have anything intestinal wrong with them, there are much better things to use that have more than just simply lactobasilicus in it, including Kefir, probiotics and Diamond V Yeast, but it can not get rid of coccidiosis.


----------

